# english speaking universities in HKG



## diny

Am moving to Hong Kong this year because of husbands' job,can anyone recommend any good english speaking universities??


----------



## Vile

I'm pretty sure most of the universities are English-speaking (or English-teaching, anyway). The two biggies are, in that order, the University of Hong Kong and the Chinese University of Hong Kong. See links below:

www DOT hku DOT hk

www DOT cuhk DOT edu DOT hk

EDIT: Crap, can't post links until I've made more posts ...


----------



## melbhouse

It's funny that you worry about that!! All universities are English speaking/teaching in HK. It's cos it was an English colony. A lot of the teachers and professors are still English or other westerners!!


----------



## bechampions

yes all classes r in english in hong kong...u can live off english here, its an official language!


----------

